

Fukushima radiation levels underestimated by five times – TEPCO - patrickg_zill
http://rt.com/news/fukushima-radiation-levels-underestimated-143/

======
patrickg_zill
I am still "on the fence" concerning what will happen in the future ...
however all I have seen so far is TEPCO's lying and dissembling - their OODA
loop is deny/delay/obfuscate it seems. Until it is capped and truly cleaned
up, it makes sense to pay attention to news about Fukushima.

